# Snipe hunting in Georgia



## Warrick (Dec 7, 2008)

I was wondering if there were any sniper hunters out there? If so do you use dogs?


----------



## d_white (Dec 7, 2008)

We usually just get the new guys to hold the sacks while the rest of us honk the horns.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 8, 2008)

love snipe hunting and yep a dog makes it easier...dog seems to keep em confused and easier to get them into the sack...fun stuff.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Dec 8, 2008)

Never used the dogs however that might make it more interesting.   ez


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Dec 8, 2008)

Seriously,  I think that few people use dogs when hunting snipe.  It's mostly a walkup type thing and I don't think they hold too well for a dog.  Some guys pole a boat on a flat during a high tide similar to the way people hunt rails.

They are a very challenging target, .

There's a forum called Upland Journal that has a pretty active group of folks.  There are a couple of guys on there that hunt snipe pretty regularly (I don't) and I'm sure they'd be glad to give you some hints.  One guy in particular seems to hunt them a lot.  He's in South Carolina so habitat and methods should be similar if you are hunting in Georgia.

That'd be a good place to get some info.


----------



## clent586 (Dec 8, 2008)

d_white said:


> We usually just get the new guys to hold the sacks while the rest of us honk the horns.



Dang man, you always have to be hate'n!! I am about tired of these smart allec comments! You should just go to the other site.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 8, 2008)

We've hunted them a few times with a close running flushing lab. Once i slow down on duck hunting i'm going to get back to hunting them. I'd love to hunt them over a pointer.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 9, 2008)

ive shot woodcock with dogs but not snipe


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2008)

Nope, no dogs.  Just the sacks and lids off of old tin trash cans.  Thats enough commotion to move the snipe well.


----------



## Jim P (Dec 9, 2008)

Me and a friend of mine used to hunt them a good bit, we used our labs, always had a lot of fun, we used to hunt them in Camden county and in Darien after duck season, give it a try you will love it.


----------

